# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το πρώτο μου stand  (παιχνιδότοπος)

## vagios21

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΟΤΟΠΟΥ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ 3 STAND ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΟΤΟΠΟ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πρωτον καλως ορισες !!! και καλη διαμονη!!Βαλε φωτο να σου πουμε 
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## vagios21

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δεν φαινεται τιποτα

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Βαγιε η χρηση των κεφαλαιων! απαγορευεται στο forum και εφοσον δεν διαβασες! τους ορους συμμετοχης κατα την εγγραφη για να το δεις, μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα. Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com επισης περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω! Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

> Καλησπερα!! Βαγιε η χρηση των κεφαλαιων! απαγορευεται στο forum και εφοσον δεν διαβασες! τους ορους συμμετοχης κατα την εγγραφη για να το δεις, μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα. Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com επισης περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω! Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε καλως ηρθες!!!


Σωστα  :Happy:

----------


## vagios21



----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ ωραιο!!

----------


## jim4

ΟΟοο παρα πολυ ωραιο!!εσυ το εφτιαξες?για τι πουλια προοριζεται ?

----------


## vagios21

εγώ το έφτιαξα.για budgie το εφτιαξα

----------


## Gardelius

Ομορφα πραγματα και προσεγμενη δουλεια!!!!Οπως πρεπει, μπραβο !!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

πολύ όμορφο!! αλλά μήπως είναι λίγο μεγάλα τα παιχνίδια για μπάτζι;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιος!!! παιχνοδοτοπος, θα τον καταχαρουν!!! τα μικρα σου.

----------


## vagios21



----------


## Athina

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο.Μπράβο σου!

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!! μπραβο σου!!! πολυ ωραια κατασταση!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη μπραβο σου

----------


## jim4

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ !!!

----------

